# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Hiding wall hung vanity pipe

## BB3

Hi, 
I am planning a renovation to my bathroom and want to replace the wall hung vanity with another one. Currently the pipe goes straight down into our concrete slab. Can anyone tell me roughly how much getting this pipe hidden will cost and what's involved?  
All help will be appreciated!

----------


## phild01

What I did like this was sling the wall hung vanity lower to the floor and used a s/s tailpipe extension over the pipe to dress it up.  Having the vanity lower offers more storage and hides the pipe quite a bit.

----------


## BB3

Lateral thinking. I like it. Thanks phild01.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I'm hoping you are planning to replace the skirting tile. If so you could build a small dwarf wall under the wall hung vanity to hide the pipe. It will not be too evident that the wall is a little further forward as it will be under the vanity.

----------


## phild01

> I'm hoping you are planning to replace the skirting tile. If so you could build a small dwarf wall under the wall hung vanity to hide the pipe. It will not be too evident that the wall is a little further forward as it will be under the vanity.

  That too is a good option but you need to pay particular attention to waterproofing, as the idea for a suspended vanity is for it to be unaffected by water.  The false wall would be like the part of the vanity if it isn't resilient to water damage.

----------


## phild01

> I'm hoping you are planning to replace the skirting tile. If so you could build a small dwarf wall under the wall hung vanity to hide the pipe. It will not be too evident that the wall is a little further forward as it will be under the vanity.

  That too is a good option but you need to pay particular attention to waterproofing as one idea for a suspended vanity is for it to be unaffected by water.  The false wall would be like being part of the vanity if it happens it isn't resilient to water damage.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Brown tiles, brown skirt tiles, chipboard pink vanity; sorry, it has to be said, pipe is the least Of that bathrooms problems

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

> but you need to pay particular attention to waterproofing as one idea for a suspended vanity is for it to be unaffected by water.

  You would treat the dwarf wall as per any other wall in the bathroom - cement sheet on the face, waterproofing and finish off with a new skirting tile.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

> Brown tiles, brown skirt tiles, chipboard pink vanity; sorry, it has to be said, pipe is the least Of that bathrooms problems

  There is also a crack in the shower screen - not an easy fix with the embedded mesh  :Smilie:

----------


## rebuildr86

its pretty close to the wall, if you are gutting the bathroom, have the guys cut 2 lines into the slap around the pipe, and knock out the concrete around the pipe, then run the pipe up the wall like it should be.
This sounds difficult, but i assure you, its really not, and a hanging vanity deserves this small preparation or else you may as well choose a floor standing unit.
Are you getting a professional in to do this, or is it DIY?

----------


## JB1

> Brown tiles, brown skirt tiles, chipboard pink vanity; sorry, it has to be said, pipe is the least Of that bathrooms problems

  Harsh, but fair. 
xx

----------


## JB1

Jesus, not really sure why my last post ended with 'xx'. 
--

----------


## METRIX

> harsh, but fair. 
> Xx

  ohh

----------


## BB3

Thanks for the suggestions.  
It is the original bathroom and is definitely due for a full refresh  :Wink:  I am hoping to do the demo and project management side of things. 
If the pipe is run up the wall does that mean behind the wall? Does that make maintenance down the track harder?

----------


## rebuildr86

no, that is how it should be done, either behind the wall or inside it. inside will be easier.

----------

